# Weekly Competition 2014-47



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 U R U' F2 R F' U R' U2
*2. *F' R U2 F' R' F2 R F' U
*3. *R F' U' R2 F U2 F' U2
*4. *F2 R2 U2 F R' U2 F U R2 U2
*5. *R2 F' U' F U' F R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B D2 B2 R2 F L2 B' D2 F2 D2 F2 L D L2 U' L' U L2 B
*2. *D L2 F2 U' L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 R' U2 B' R F' R F2 U' F' D'
*3. *U F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' F U L' D R' D' B F D'
*4. *F2 D2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 B' F2 D2 F R D2 L' D' B2 D2 F L' R2
*5. *B' U2 F R2 B' U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B R' U' F' L' U R' B' F' U

*4x4x4*
*1. *B U L' U Fw2 L2 D B F R' Uw2 U' B2 Fw2 Uw Fw L' Rw2 D' Uw Rw U2 F2 Rw' Fw F Uw2 U R' B2 L2 Rw Uw' Fw2 F2 R2 Fw' F2 L2 D'
*2. *F2 Rw2 F Uw2 U2 B R2 Fw Uw' B L' D B F U2 L D' L2 U' B2 Fw D' Rw2 F' Uw Rw Uw R U2 Fw' U2 R D2 U2 B Uw' F Rw Fw' U'
*3. *L' D2 Uw' B2 F2 L Fw2 U' Fw' F Rw2 B2 Uw' B2 Uw2 Fw2 L' Fw' R' Fw R D' Rw2 D B' R Fw Rw U2 F' D Uw2 U2 R U' Rw F' R B2 Fw
*4. *Rw B Rw2 Fw R F' D Uw2 U Rw' B L' D' Fw Uw' Rw2 R D F' D L' Fw' F2 U' F Uw' Fw L2 F2 D Uw U Rw B Rw Uw F' Uw2 U' R'
*5. *Uw' L R B F' D2 U B2 D' B Fw F D Uw2 R B D Rw' U' B' U2 Rw B R2 Uw' L' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 U B Fw D' B' U2 L B2 Fw F' R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw2 U Fw F2 Dw' Bw2 Dw' B Dw' Uw2 L2 U Fw' Dw2 R2 F' D U2 R2 B' U2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 Dw F2 Lw' D U Bw F2 L Rw2 B U' Rw' Bw L' Rw2 F' L2 Dw Uw2 Rw2 B2 F' Uw R B Fw2 F' D2 Uw2 B2 Bw Dw' Uw U' B2 U2
*2. *Dw2 R2 Dw' Rw Dw' Uw U' B' U2 R' Fw2 Dw Bw F' Rw D2 Lw D' R2 B2 Fw' R2 Bw2 L' R2 Fw' Uw Fw2 L Uw2 U Rw' R B2 Fw' Dw' Uw' Bw2 Dw L' Dw' U F R2 Dw' Uw B2 L' Dw' B2 Fw' F2 Rw' Dw Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw2 L2 Dw2
*3. *F L F2 Dw' F2 Rw' Dw Fw' Lw Dw' U2 B2 R2 D2 Lw2 Rw Uw' U Bw2 F R2 Dw2 L' R' Dw' Uw L' Lw' Uw2 Lw Rw Dw2 Bw' F L R2 Dw' Bw' U2 B' U B2 U2 Lw' F Lw2 F2 U2 B2 U2 Rw' F L Rw2 Bw' Uw B2 Bw' Fw2 U'
*4. *Dw Fw2 R B2 Fw F2 U' L2 Lw Fw2 D Lw2 Dw2 Uw' Bw2 Rw' Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 L2 R Uw Rw Dw Uw' R F2 D' Fw2 F2 Uw' B2 Bw2 L' Rw U L2 F D' U2 Fw L2 Lw' Bw2 F R' F L' Fw' F2 Dw2 Fw2 F2 L Lw D B2 Fw2 Lw Fw'
*5. *R Bw2 Lw2 Rw B2 Lw B' D2 U F' R2 D Dw' Uw' U' Lw Dw' F U F2 Uw B' U2 Lw Bw' L' Fw2 D U B Rw F' Lw2 Bw' Fw' Lw2 R Dw L2 Dw' Lw2 D' U Fw Lw Uw' Bw2 Lw2 Bw' F' U' Bw' U' Rw Uw U2 L R U2 R'

*6x6x6*
*1. *D' F' R' 3U' R 3U2 U L2 2B' R' D2 2D2 2U' 2R2 B' D R' D2 2R2 2B2 2L' 3U2 2U' U' 2F2 F 2R2 D 3U U2 2B2 3R' 2R 2B2 F2 3R' R2 3U 2B' 2F2 F2 2L 2F2 2U2 B2 2L' 3R2 R D' 3R 2B2 D' 3U 2U 2L2 D B' 2B2 2F2 3R2 U R' F 2R' 3F F2 2D B' 3F2 L
*2. *B D' 2F' F U 2L2 R2 U 3F' U F2 3R' D' 2U2 2F' F' 3U 3F' 2D' 3U' 2U' U' R' 2U U R2 D' 2D' F2 2L2 2D 2L' R' D' 2U 2B2 3U2 U2 2B2 L B L2 3U 2B U B2 2R2 3U2 2B2 3U' 2B' 3U2 2U' 2L 3R 2R 2B2 3F 2D2 L' F' 2R 2F' 2L 2R' B 2B2 3R2 3F' F
*3. *3R' 2R R B 2B' 2F2 F' 2D' R F2 2L2 3R2 2D2 2L2 D 3F2 2L' B' 2F2 F 2L2 3R' 3U' 2L' 3F D' U 2B' 2R' F' D U 2L' D' 2D' R 2F D U2 B 2F2 F2 D2 2U2 3F' 2L2 2D2 2B' 2R2 2B L B 2F' 3R2 2R F R F2 R 3F F' D2 2U U 3R 2B' F 2L' B' 3U'
*4. *2D2 F' U2 3F2 2L2 3U' L 2D2 B2 2B' L D' 2L2 3R 2R' F2 2D2 B' 2B 2D' 2B2 D' 2D2 2U' 2L' 3R U F2 3R' 2R 3F F2 2L2 F2 2D' 2R R' 2F' 2L' D U2 2F 2D' 3U2 2U B2 R 2U' 2F L' D' 3U2 2U U2 2L' 2D 3U R' 3F' F 2U B 3F2 L U' 3R2 2R2 3F' 3U' 2F2
*5. *2D2 2L' F2 2L' D' 3U2 2L2 U L' U L' 2R 3U' 2B' R2 2F' 2L' 2B 2U2 2F2 D' 2D2 2L F2 U2 2F' 2U2 U 2B2 F' L2 2B' 3R' 3U2 B2 D2 3F F 2L2 2B' 3U' 2U2 R 2B2 L2 2L2 2R' U2 3R2 B D 2D' 2L 2R2 2B 3F 2L' 3U2 R2 2D' 2B2 2F 2R 2F 3R 2D 3U2 2B2 2D2 U

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U 2B 3U' 3L' D 3L R' D2 B' 2F' 3U' U2 2F2 3R 2D' 2L 3L 2D 3F2 3D 2U2 3F F U2 B' 3B' U 2L2 3F2 2L2 F L' 3D' 2L2 2R' 2F 2D2 3L2 2U' 3B' F 2U F L2 3D' U' 2F 3R 2U' R2 2B2 D' 2B 3F' 2L' 2B 3D' 3L 3R2 D R2 3B' 3F' 3D' 3U' L 3L2 B 3B' 3D F2 L' 2L' 2D' U' 2R' B2 3F 2F2 F' D2 3D' B 3F' 2D 3D' 2U' 3B2 3F 2L' 3R 3U2 U' 2F' 2L2 3L2 R' 2B' 3L2 B'
*2. *3U 3B2 2U2 2R' 3F2 3D 3U' 2U B F L' D 3L2 D B2 2D2 3B R2 2U' U' 2B 3B2 3F 2F 3D' 2U2 U2 2B 2L2 2U' 2R R2 2D' 3R' D2 3D2 B2 F L' 3B2 3F' F' 2U' 3R2 2U' U L' 3L' 3U2 L' U2 2F2 L' 2B2 3F2 L 2F2 F 2R' F2 D2 2U U' 2F' U 3B2 3F D' B' 2B 3B' 2F' F 3R 2F' R' 2D' 3B 2R2 2D 3U U' F D 2F' 3D2 3U' 2U2 2B R 3U' 3L2 3F 2L' B2 L' 2B' 3B' 2F2 2D
*3. *3B2 3U' 3L' B2 2B' 2F2 D' 2D' U2 B D2 B' 2F 2R' 3B2 F' 2L2 3B' 3U' 2R R2 F 3D2 F L' 2L 3R B' L' 3R' 2U2 3B 3D2 2L' 3R2 2D' 2R 2U' 2R' 3B' F' 2L' 2F' U' 3B' F 3R' B2 3U U' 2R' R2 2D 3U' L 3F 3U F2 3D U 2R' U2 3F 2L2 2R' B2 3B 2U 3B' 2L2 3R' 3B 3F F' 2D' 2F 3U L2 3F2 2D R' 2B' 2D' 2F' 2L2 3D B2 3U U' B L' D 2U 2L 3U' L' 3R 2R 3F2 D'
*4. *3L' 2R2 D2 2R 2D' 2B 3R' R' 3U 2U' U B2 2D' 3D' 2L2 2D2 2R 2D2 3F' F 3U 2U' U2 2L' 3D 3R 3B2 2F2 R' D L 3L2 2D' 3F 2F2 3R 2U2 L' 2L2 3L B' 2B2 3B F D F2 L2 2D 2U2 3F 3U2 3F' D2 2D' L 2U2 3F' 2F F' 2R2 2D 3D' 3U' 2B' D2 3D' 3U' 2U 3L' 3F2 2L2 U' 2F L2 3B 3D 2U' 3R 2U2 2L' R2 3F U' 2F 2L 3L' 2D2 2B' 3B' F2 3R' B2 F' U' 2B 2F D2 R2 3B L'
*5. *2R2 D2 3L 3R2 U' B' R' B D2 2B2 2R 3B 2D2 3L2 R2 3F' 2F 2D' 3U L' 2F' 2L 2U' 2L' 3F D' 3D2 3L 2D 3F U2 3B2 D 3R' R2 3F2 3L' 3R2 3D' 3U 2B2 L 3D' 3R' R' F' 2U 2R D' U 3B2 3U L2 2R 2D' 3U' 2L' 3R' R2 U 2L 3D2 2R2 D2 3U2 R U L2 2D' 3B' 2D L2 2L' 3D 3B2 2F F' L2 2L 3L F' L' 3L' R 2B' 3B U' 3F' 2D 2F2 3R' 2U L' F' D' 3L 3R 3F2 F 2U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F U' F R' U' R F'
*2. *F2 R U F' R2 U R2 U
*3. *F' R2 U' R U' R2 U' R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' U2 F U2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 R' D' B2 L' B D' B L' B2 F'
*2. *D2 F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 F R' F2 D' B' L2 D2 U B D
*3. *B2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 U F2 U R2 B L2 D2 B2 L' D R2 U' B U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' Fw' Rw' U2 B Uw B R2 D2 U2 R' D' L2 D Uw2 B' Rw' R D2 F U Rw2 Uw2 U' Rw D2 B' F U F' D Uw2 L2 D2 Uw2 R' B Fw Uw' Fw'
*2. *F L' B' L' Fw D B R2 Uw2 B L2 D2 F Rw R U' L2 R2 F Uw R' D U' F U B Fw L2 F2 U2 Fw U2 B' Uw' B Fw Uw U F' L2
*3. *R D2 Rw2 Uw' F' Uw' U' B2 Uw2 L2 Uw' Fw' D2 B2 Uw B2 Fw' L2 B2 Fw Rw Uw2 Fw Uw2 L' D Fw' L B' D' Uw2 B' L Fw' F' D2 R' D' U2 R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw2 Rw' F2 D2 U Fw D' Bw2 Dw L B Fw2 F D2 Bw' F Lw Rw2 R B' F Uw Lw' Dw' Fw2 Lw' Rw Uw2 U B2 Fw2 R D2 Uw2 L2 Rw' F' R' Fw' Uw2 Fw U R2 F' Lw2 F' D Dw Uw Rw B' Bw2 L2 R' Fw Uw F2 U' F2 L2
*2. *Bw U' Bw L U2 B2 F2 D' L2 Lw Fw' D R B' Fw' Lw2 Rw Uw B U R2 Fw L' Rw R' U Rw R2 D2 U2 L' R Uw U F Rw2 D Lw2 R' D2 L' Bw2 Dw Rw F' D' U' L2 Lw2 Uw B2 Rw2 D Fw Uw2 L2 Bw F2 Dw2 L
*3. *R' B' L2 R D2 Uw2 U L R U R2 Uw2 Bw2 L' Rw2 F Dw R2 F Rw' Bw' Fw2 Dw2 Bw Rw' R Fw' F Uw Lw Rw R B2 Rw Fw U' Bw' Dw' F' Dw' L Fw F Dw2 U2 B L2 Lw Bw2 F' L2 B' Dw' Lw2 Rw2 Fw' L R2 Uw' F

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F D' 3F2 U2 3R2 2B' 3F2 2U2 U2 B 2B2 R2 F' 2R D2 3U' 2R 2F L2 2L R 2D2 3U 2U 3F' L B' 2F F 3R' D' B 3F' 2D 2L2 U' R 3F2 2L2 3R' 2F' 2U L2 2R2 B' D' U2 L2 2R2 B' 2F2 F2 2D' R 2U' 2B' R B' 2B 2U2 2L 3R' 2R2 R' B 3U' L2 2B2 D2 R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R2 3U2 U' B' 2F2 2R' 2U' U2 B' 2B2 3B2 F R 2U' U2 L' 3L' 2R R2 B 2B' 2F2 3R2 2F' 3U 3B' 3L' R' D2 3D B' 3F2 2U U2 L' 2D' 2U' B2 2L B' L' B2 3F' 2L2 3L' 3F2 3D 2B' F 3D2 L2 3B 3F' 2R' 3B' F' 3D2 B2 L 3L' R' 2B' 3D2 2U 3F2 2U 3B2 3R2 2U2 3R 2B 2D 3D 3U' 3L' D 3F L' 3U2 2L' 2B2 U' 2B' 3B2 3U2 2R 2B' 2D' F L' R2 2D2 2U 2L2 3B' 3F' 2F 2R' 2F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L F2 R' B2 L2 U2 R B2 D2 R B' F' R2 D B L R'
*2. *D L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U L' D2 B' R' B2 F2 U' L' F2 U
*3. *F2 B' D F2 L2 D2 R F2 L F B2 U R2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' F2
*4. *U R2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D' U2 B2 U2 R B' D B2 L' D R' U' B2 R
*5. *F2 U F2 B2 R D' B D' F2 D2 L' D2 B2 D2 F2 L U2 B2 L2
*6. *L' U F2 L U F D' B L' F2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 L2
*7. *F2 R D2 U2 L F2 D2 R' B2 U2 B2 F' U' L B2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2
*8. *L2 F2 R' B2 F2 L U2 L R F2 R' D L' B' F' R' U F U L' B
*9. *L' B' D' L' U' B2 D L2 B' D' L2 F L2 B R2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 B
*10. *D' R2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 D' U2 R2 U L' D' U' L' B' U2 R F D R2
*11. *L2 F2 R' U2 L2 D2 L D2 B2 D2 R F' D2 U B' R D2 B L' R'
*12. *R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D' R' B U B D L D F' L R2
*13. *B D2 F D2 R2 D2 B' F2 R2 U2 B2 U R' D' R2 F' R B R B2 F'
*14. *U' F2 B' D F2 U' F' L2 D' R L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 F
*15. *F2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U F2 U' F2 U' F' L' D' L D' R D' U2 R
*16. *R2 D2 R F2 L2 R' D2 L F2 D2 R' F' D' B2 U F' U' F' U2 R
*17. *R2 F D2 F D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B U2 L' B' L2 B' U' R' D' B D F
*18. *D R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 U L2 R2 F' R' F2 D F2 D' B' R2 F' L'
*19. *F D2 U2 F' U2 F D2 B' D2 F2 D2 L D B2 L' D U2 F2 L D F2
*20. *L' B2 R F2 B U' L' F D' F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 B2
*21. *R2 D R2 U F2 D' B2 D U2 L2 F2 R' D2 U2 B' R' D L F D' F2
*22. *F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 U' R' B F2 R2 F D' R' D2 L2 U2
*23. *D' F2 D2 L2 D R2 U' B2 U' B2 R F' L B D' U B R2 D2 L2
*24. *R' U2 F R F2 R2 L F2 B R U' F2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 B2
*25. *B2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 U L B U2 R' D2 U R B R' F2
*26. *B R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 F' R2 F2 R F U' L F' L' B2 R D' R
*27. *D2 R U' F U2 F2 B D F2 L D' R2 U R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U2
*28. *B2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 D R2 F' D2 L2 B R D2 B U' L U2
*29. *F' U2 B L2 F' L2 U R D' F' U2 L2 B2 U2 B' L2 B U2 F L2
*30. *D U2 L2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B' L B2 F D' F L' D R' U'
*31. *R2 F2 U B2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U' F R B L' R' D L F2 U R2
*32. *U L' B' R2 D F2 B' D' F L' F D2 B' L2 U2 F R2 L2 F L2 U2
*33. *D2 R2 U2 B' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F U F2 L' F2 U' F R' F2 U' F2
*34. *R2 U2 F L2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 D2 B' L' R' U2 B'
*35. *D B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D' R U B U2 L R2 F2 U' L2 F
*36. *L F2 D2 F2 L' D2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 U' L' R' D' F R B D2 F2 U'
*37. *L2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 L' F' L' D B' F2 D L F2 D2
*38. *B2 R2 B2 D U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 F' D' L' F' D' R B' F2 L2 U2
*39. *R2 B U2 B' D2 U2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 R B' U F' D2 R F D2 F2
*40. *U2 B U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 F2 L F' D2 F' R D' L2 B' F' D

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 L F D R' U L2 F2 D R D'
*2. *B2 U2 B2 R' B2 R' U2 L2 U2 L B D2 R' F L U R2 D R' F2
*3. *D B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 B F' R' U' B' L' D' R2 B'
*4. *R' D L' B2 R2 B L2 D F U' R B2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 R B2 D2 L2
*5. *L2 U B2 D F2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R F' D' U2 L2 R F' U' F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' R2 D F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 U L' U' R B L' R2 D L F
*2. *D2 L2 D2 B' R2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 F' D R U2 L B' R2 U' L2 F2 R2
*3. *B2 L2 B2 R B2 U2 R B2 L2 R' D F' U L' B L2 B R' D F2
*4. *R2 B D2 L B U R U2 F' L' D2 R' D2 R2 B2 L' F2 U2 L2 D2
*5. *R L U' D2 R F2 L' U2 F R' B2 R2 U D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 D U' F' U' B2 F L' D' B L' U2 B
*2. *D2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B R2 U2 B' D2 R2 U B2 L D' B L U B L2 F'
*3. *L2 R2 F' U2 B F L2 F' L2 U2 B2 L U R' D' R U F U L F
*4. *F2 U2 L2 U R2 U B2 D' F2 R2 D' R' U R U2 F L2 B R2 D2 U2
*5. *D' R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F D' L B F2 D' L2 F2 R' U2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F' L' B D R B D L U' F' L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F U' R2 F U2 R' U' R2 U'
*3. *F2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 F U L2 D' R U F2 L' D R2
*4. *L' Uw2 L B2 R B Uw2 U2 B' D2 B' R Uw Fw L R U' L Rw F' R2 F' Rw' U2 B2 Fw' F2 R2 D2 U2 F D Rw' B F' D2 Uw R Uw F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F R2 U' R' F2 R F2 R
*3. *U L2 U F2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L B D U R2 B L U' R D2
*4. *Uw Rw2 D' Fw F' D2 B' Rw R' B2 Uw B' L2 R B' R2 Fw' D' Uw2 R2 B' Uw2 F D2 Rw R' Uw' Rw2 D' Uw' Fw' Uw2 B' Fw F R D' B Uw2 U2
*5. *Dw2 U2 F Rw2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D' Uw' F2 L Uw' L' Rw R2 Bw D Uw2 Fw2 F D' F2 R' D' B' F2 L' D2 B' Dw B2 Bw' Fw2 Rw' R' Fw2 R2 Dw2 U Fw' F Dw2 L' Uw R Bw2 R2 F L' Lw2 Bw' Dw U R D' Rw2 R2 Dw2 U'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=-1 / dUdU u=4,d=4 / ddUU u=6,d=-4 / UdUd u=-1,d=-2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=1 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=2 / dUdU u=5,d=-1 / ddUU u=2,d=2 / UdUd u=0,d=-1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=3 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=3 / ddUU u=-4,d=2 / UdUd u=-5,d=6 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-2 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=-3 / dUdU u=1,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=-3 / UdUd u=3,d=-2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=3 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=-2,d=1 / ddUU u=-3,d=-5 / UdUd u=-3,d=5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=0 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B L' R B' L R' B L' r b u
*2. *U' R L R B' L' R l' r u
*3. *L U B' U L R' B' u
*4. *U B L U' L R U' B l r u'
*5. *U B' R L U' R U B l' r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(4, 3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 2) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 3) / (-4, 0) /
*2. *(4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (6, 3) /
*3. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (2, 2) / (0, 3) / (-3, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (0, 4)
*4. *(1, 0) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (3, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5)

*Skewb*
*1. *D R' U R U L D' L' U D' U'
*2. *R L' R L D R U D R' D' U'
*3. *R' D' L' U' R' U R' D' U' D' U'
*4. *R D L' R' D L' U R U D' U'
*5. *L R U' R' L U' L U' D' U'


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 19, 2014)

*2X2X2:* (9.73) (7.49) 8.36 7.52 8.60 = *8.16* // Nice for me 
*3X3X3: * (18.91) (21.52) 20.04 21.29 20.95 =* 20.76*
*4X4X4:* 2:00.11 1:53.86 1:57.63 (1:53.07) (2:28.56) = *1:57.20*


----------



## Whizzie (Nov 19, 2014)

*3x3x3:* 1:25.77 1:25.33 (1:14.43) (1:29.00) 1:24.78 *=1:25.29*

Such a noob


----------



## Myachii (Nov 19, 2014)

2x2: 7.42, 7.75, (6.45), 7.61, (7.78) = 7.59
3x3: 18.75, (14.54), 20.15, 16.34, (20.89) = 18.41 //OLL Skip :>
3x3OH: 41.78, (44.89), 38.58, (32.68), 39.52 = 39.96 //PB 
3BLD:
4x4: (1:02.43), (1:21.82), 1:16.04, 1:05.06, 1:09.82 = 1:10.31 
5x5: 2:01.27, 2:14.90, 2:04.17, (1:57.63), (2:23.81) = 2:06.78 
6x6: 4:31.85, 4:31.50 4:42.60, 
7x7: (7:30.13), 7:42.92, 7:45.48, 8:27.02, (9:39.00) = 7:58.00 //that last solve :'( i cri
Magic:
Megaminx:
Pyraminx:
Skewb: (23.36), 20.59, 19.09, (18.80), 18.85 = 19.91

Post Template


----------



## Nikokas (Nov 20, 2014)

*2x2x2 :* 12.45 9.48 (8.73) 9.12 (12.76) = *10.35*
*3x3x3 :* (32.09) 35.27 37.13 33.82 (44.06) = *35.41*


----------



## lejitcuber (Nov 20, 2014)

Skewb-5.44, 6.15, 6.61,4.10, 6.82 = 6.06
2x2-5.31, 5.22, 5.69, 7.10, 7.15 = 6.03


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 25, 2014)

Results week 47:

congrats to qaz, Iggy and Cale

*2x2x2*(23)

 3.20 Iggy
 3.37 Lapinsavant
 3.86 AndersB
 4.36 Tx789
 4.39 giorgi
 4.42 qaz
 4.86 CyanSandwich
 4.98 jaysammey777
 5.03 cuber8208
 5.33 sneaklyfox
 5.35 Cale S
 5.85 thatkid
 5.98 LostGent
 6.27 lejitcuber
 6.67 BenjaminW
 7.24 Schmidt
 7.55 h2f
 7.59 Myachii
 8.02 Ordway Persyn
 8.16 MarcelP
 9.54 d4m1no
 10.35 Nikokas
 15.71 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(29)

 9.09 Lapinsavant
 11.18 AndersB
 11.24 myung97
 11.89 Sessinator
 12.40 Iggy
 12.47 giorgi
 12.96 Aria97
 13.46 qaz
 14.48 bh13
 14.50 sneaklyfox
 15.64 jaysammey777
 16.57 larosh12
 16.93 Cale S
 17.27 BenjaminW
 17.32 CyanSandwich
 18.00 Tx789
 18.02 cuber8208
 18.03 Kenneth Svendson
 18.41 Myachii
 18.68 LostGent
 20.20 thatkid
 20.76 MarcelP
 22.48 d4m1no
 25.42 Schmidt
 27.09 Ordway Persyn
 32.08 h2f
 35.41 Nikokas
 42.30 MatsBergsten
 1:25.29 Whizzie
*4x4x4*(19)

 48.05 AndersB
 48.47 Iggy
 54.60 qaz
 55.02 cuber8208
 1:00.77 bh13
 1:01.36 BenjaminW
 1:04.47 thatkid
 1:08.33 sneaklyfox
 1:10.31 Myachii
 1:15.73 Kenneth Svendson
 1:16.83 Tx789
 1:18.04 Cale S
 1:27.02 d4m1no
 1:36.12 h2f
 1:36.67 Schmidt
 1:48.33 Ordway Persyn
 1:54.21 LostGent
 1:57.20 MarcelP
 2:01.68 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:22.13 Lapinsavant
 1:47.55 qaz
 1:57.93 AndersB
 2:02.97 cuber8208
 2:06.78 Myachii
 2:18.98 Tx789
 2:25.73 BenjaminW
 2:32.17 thatkid
 2:38.72 d4m1no
 2:41.08 Kenneth Svendson
 3:31.59 Ordway Persyn
 4:12.03 h2f
 4:34.94 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(8)

 3:41.00 Iggy
 3:43.33 qaz
 4:24.89 cuber8208
 4:27.95 Tx789
 5:21.31 BenjaminW
 5:56.77 Cale S
 8:50.42 h2f
 DNF Myachii
*7x7x7*(4)

 6:25.52 cuber8208
 7:45.19 BenjaminW
 7:58.47 Myachii
 9:50.65 Kenneth Svendson
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 15.54 Aria97
 17.28 AndersB
 20.66 Lapinsavant
 23.83 myung97
 23.85 Iggy
 25.40 giorgi
 25.81 bh13
 28.58 sneaklyfox
 30.21 larosh12
 31.97 qaz
 33.08 cuber8208
 35.00 Sessinator
 39.47 BenjaminW
 39.96 Myachii
 42.20 thatkid
 48.37 CyanSandwich
 53.56 Cale S
 1:13.65 h2f
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:19.07 Kenneth Svendson
 1:35.63 qaz
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 15.66 Iggy
 21.91 Cale S
 24.48 MatsBergsten
 24.76 Lapinsavant
 26.20 qaz
 29.73 AndersB
 51.65 thatkid
 1:05.01 h2f
 1:09.08 BenjaminW
 3:30.50 d4m1no
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 31.74 Sessinator
 50.86 Cale S
 54.42 qaz
 1:36.51 MatsBergsten
 1:39.46 thatkid
 5:35.01 BenjaminW
 DNF h2f
 DNF obatake
 DNF Iggy
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 3:55.91 Cale S
 5:11.44 MatsBergsten
 7:06.75 qaz
 DNF h2f
 DNF thatkid
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

11:51.08 qaz
15:22.60 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF Cale S
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF thatkid
*3x3 Multi blind*(1)

3/3 ( 7:50)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 44.79 qaz
 48.40 Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(11)

 1:04.77 Iggy
 1:15.61 qaz
 1:16.95 AndersB
 1:27.91 thatkid
 1:30.14 BenjaminW
 1:31.81 cuber8208
 1:40.15 Kenneth Svendson
 1:50.31 sneaklyfox
 2:31.39 h2f
 2:52.33 Ordway Persyn
 3:32.26 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 1:38.29 Cale S
 3:13.67 qaz
 3:59.05 BenjaminW
 4:12.04 cuber8208
 4:25.93 thatkid
 4:28.92 Kenneth Svendson
 6:55.77 h2f
 8:35.05 MatsBergsten
*Skewb*(12)

 6.27 lejitcuber
 6.40 Cale S
 6.56 AndersB
 7.99 Tx789
 9.23 Iggy
 9.91 qaz
 10.23 CyanSandwich
 15.55 LostGent
 15.95 BenjaminW
 17.98 giorgi
 19.51 Myachii
 22.36 cuber8208
*Clock*(5)

 8.56 qaz
 11.51 Iggy
 13.33 giorgi
 15.51 cuber8208
 17.06 AndersB
*Pyraminx*(18)

 3.92 Iggy
 6.36 bh13
 6.49 sneaklyfox
 7.27 AndersB
 7.30 cuber8208
 7.31 giorgi
 7.61 Cale S
 8.00 Tx789
 8.13 jaysammey777
 8.25 thatkid
 8.80 qaz
 9.42 Kenneth Svendson
 10.61 BenjaminW
 12.52 Schmidt
 12.81 CyanSandwich
 15.69 LostGent
 25.45 h2f
 30.52 Ordway Persyn
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:21.13 myung97
 1:45.86 qaz
 1:54.08 cuber8208
 2:16.59 Tx789
 2:32.19 Cale S
 3:05.80 BenjaminW
 3:56.14 larosh12
15:11.56 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(6)

 17.06 obatake
 20.73 Iggy
 27.07 qaz
 32.29 Cale S
 41.39 bh13
 48.71 cuber8208
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(5)

26 okayama
37 Cale S
42 cuber8208
52 h2f
DNF  Attila

*Contest results*

229 qaz
183 Iggy
183 Cale S
169 cuber8208
164 AndersB
142 BenjaminW
129 thatkid
108 Tx789
104 Lapinsavant
94 sneaklyfox
89 MatsBergsten
89 giorgi
85 h2f
84 bh13
79 Myachii
74 Kenneth Svendson
61 myung97
57 CyanSandwich
54 Sessinator
52 jaysammey777
48 Aria97
44 LostGent
41 larosh12
40 d4m1no
38 Ordway Persyn
35 Schmidt
25 lejitcuber
23 MarcelP
16 obatake
15 okayama
11 Attila
10 Nikokas
4 Whizzie


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 25, 2014)

Mats B: A little morning bld:

Multi 3/3 = 3 in 7:50.84, surely a PB by over two minutes.
MTS: 3:27.57, DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:29.85 (bld & bad)

and some slow relays
2-4 relay: 3:32.26  
2-5 relay: 8:35.05


----------

